# Fall 'eyes are ON!



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

A friend & I fished 45 minutes tonight- landed 17 & kept our limit of 3 each. Fall walleye fishing in NY is great! We're going to have a hard time catching them early ice though as the shad population this year is the heaviest I've seen in some time. Gotta get 'em the next couple weeks.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Nice lookin eyes! :beer:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I am bundling up as I write this to fish out of a boat the latest in the year I've ever done. And the weather man is calling for 30 mph winds...brrrr.

I think we'll have the full top up as we drag the cranks today!


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

Well- its gotten a lil cooler- but the bite is still hot!


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Hollywood , come on man, your killing us with these pictures.J/K

Keep them comming. Its good to know someone is hammering them. :beer:


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Are you catching them in a river or lake? Whats your technique? I see you have waders on. I bet your casting cranks? And I bet your fishing a river also. Am I right?

Very Nice fish!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Those are some CHUBBY walleyes!


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

We're fishing a lake at dusk. Casting rattlin' rogues. The fish are after the Gazillion shad that come in near shore at dusk. You get about 20- 40 minutes to catch them because they're so full by then the bite is over. Gonna try to get out again tonight- will post if I do. Tom


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

Well... I know better. There was no wind last night but I tried it anyway. No wind = no walleyes. Alot less bait is in near shore with no wind- the wind pushes the bait in real tight. Oh well- that'll just keep 'em fresh til the next trip! LOTS of geese pouring in at dark though- its always great to just be out there. Talked to a buddy that was out last friday night with a strong wind blowing- he got 30 in 65 minutes- most within 15 feet of shore.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Those are definately some healthy looking fish!!!!


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

Those look exactly like the fish we caught 5 times going out of Mobridge in the past month. We could only keep 1 each over 20" because we were in SD, but man the 16" we fat and nice too. Pollock SD ws hot too. Now I'm just waiting to drill a hole in the ice and see if the fish are still there. My brother just caught the last limit out of a 12 ft jon boat on the Friday after Thanksgiving!

Some of those days we limited on geese first, then we hooked the boat up an cruised 65 miles south. A 9 mile boat ride north of Mobridge (Brrrr) and it only took 1.5 hours and we were releasing fish!


----------

